# 30gal Betta Sorority



## kaldurak (May 2, 2010)

Awesome tank! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Any aggression issues between the females? Do you think having guppies and mollies helps minimize aggression?


----------

